# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  TOMBOLA Au NOm de TOUS les CHATS

## bouletosse

J'organise, cette fois, une Tombola pour l'association Au Nom De Tous Les Chats 


 Au nom de tous les chats est une association loi 1901, située à Sargé-sur-Braye près de Vendôme (Loir-et-Cher).
  Elle a pour but de venir en aide aux chats en détresse en améliorant  les conditions de vie des chats errants, en limitant leur prolifération  par la stérilisation et en soignant les chats malades ou blessés.
 Les chats les plus sauvages sont stérilisés, identifiés et relâchés sur leur lieu de capture.
 Les chats sociables sont testés FIV-FEV (leucose) identifiés, stérilisés et proposés à l'adoption.
  Notre association a pour but, grâce à vos dons, daméliorer les  conditions de vie des chats errants, en limitant leur prolifération par  la stérilisation.
 Mode de participation : Cases numérotées de 1 à  200 ==> 2 la case, les cases seront validées  au fur et à mesure de  vos choix .


 Votre participation à cette tombola permettra à  l'association de continuer ses sauvetages, de soigner, stériliser et  identifier, nourrir tous leurs petits protégés présent et à venir .
 Merci à toutes et tous de nous permettre de continuer


 Modes de règlement :
 Paypal : aunomdetousleschats41@orange.fr


 Adresse postale :
 Elisabeth BLAUD
 Au Nom de Tous les Chats
 Route de Baillou
 La Basse Cour des Radrets
 41170 SARGE sur BRAYE

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Voici les lots  


1 : LOT SURPRISE 
 2 : chat bois gris
 3 : chat bois noir
 4 : fée en bois
 5 : Porte photo chat  
 6 : 3 DVD pour enfant 
 7 : joli collier fleur
 8 : jolie coller cur
 9 : collier "ras le cou" petits poissons
 10 : sautoir marron et noir 
 11 : manchette avec des strasses 
 12 : jolie collier "rond" 
 13 : Montre neuve 
 14 : broche papillon 
 15 : petit bracelet éléphant

















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Voici les numéros disponibles ==> 2 le Numéros 
*

* 1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9.10.11.12.13.14.15.16.17.18.19.20
 21.22.23.24.25.26.27.28.29.30.31.32.33.34.35.36.37  .38.39.40
 41.42.43.44.45.46.47.48.49.50.51.52.53.54.55.56.57  .58.59.60
 61.62.63.64.65.66.67.68.69.70.71.72.73.74.75.76.77  .78.79.80
 81.82.83.84.85.86.87.88.89.90.91.92.93.94.95.96.97  .98.99.100
 101.102.103.104.105.106.107.108.109.110.111.112.11  3.114.115
 116.117.118.119.120.121.122.123.124.125.126.127.12  8.129.130
 131.132.133.134.135.136.137.138.139.140.141.142.14  3.144.145
146.147.148.149.150.151.152.153.154.155.156.157.15  8.159.160
 161.162.163.1634.165.166.167.168.169.170.71.172.17  3.174.175
 176.177.178.179.180.181.182.183.184.185.186.187.18  8.189.190
 191.192.193.194.195.196.197.198.199.200
*

----------


## bouletosse

*MAJ* 


*Voici les numéros disponibles ==> 2 le Numéros 
**

2.4.5.7.9.10.11.12.13.14.15.16.18.19.20
21.24.25.26.28.29.30.31.32.33.34.35.36.37 .38.39.40
41.42.43.44.45.46.47.48.49.50.51.52.53.54.55.56.58  .59.60
61.62.63.64.65.66.67.68.69.70.71.72.73.74.75.76.77 .78.79.80
81.82.83.84.85.86.87.88.89.90.91.92.93.94.95.96.97  .99.100
101.102.103.104.105.106.107.108.109.110.111.112.11  3.114.115
116.117.118.119.120.121.122.123.124.125.126.127.12  8.129.130
131.132.133.134.135.136.137.138.139.140.141.142.14  3.144.145
146.147.148.149.150.151.152.153.154.155.156.157.15  8.159.160
161.162.163.164.165.166.167.168.169.170.171.172.17  3.174.175
176.177.178.179.180.181.182.183.184.185.186.187.18  8.189.190
191.192.193.194.195.196.197.198.199.200
*

----------


## bouletosse

7 et 12 réservés

----------


## bouletosse

Ma grille de numéros et toute moche... 
Difficile avec mon  portable de modifier,  je ferai ça demain.

----------


## Darlow

Paypal envoyé à l'instant pour 5 numéros.
Si possible 9, 19, 29, 37, 39.
Sinon, choisis pour moi, ça ira très bien!  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

*MAJ
*
*25.26.

31.32.34.35.36.40.41.42.43.44.46.48.50.51.52.53.54  .55

58.59.61.62.63.66.67.70.71.73.74.75.76.77.78.79.80

81.82.83.84.85.86.87.88.90.91.92.93.94.95.96.97.99  .100.101.102.103.104.105

106.108.109.110.111.112.113.114.115.116.117.118.10  9.110.111.112.113.114.115

116.117.118.119.121.124.125.126.127.128.129.130.13  1.132.133.134.135

136.137.138.139.140.141.142.143.144.145.146.147.14  8.149.150.151.152.153.154.155

156.157.158.159.160.161.162.163.164.165.167.168.16  9.171.173.174.175

176.177.178.179.181.182.183.184.185.186.187.18 8.189.190.191.192.193.194.195

196.197.198.*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Numéros réservés Darlow Merci beaucoup

----------


## Erik

Bonsoir,

malgré que certains des lots ne seront pas pour moi personnellement mais plus pour offrir peut-être,lol

je prends les numéros

*3.6.7.8.11.12.14.15.16.17.18.20.22.23.24.

*si ils sont encore disponibles

merci de cette initiative de tombola, trop mignon

----------


## bouletosse

Bonsoir Erik 

Effectivement il n'y a pas de lot "pour homme" 
mais pas d'inquiétude, j'essaye toujours de faire plaisir aux gagnants quand le lot ne convient pas  (un livre ou autre )

11.14.15.16.18 et 24 les autres numéros sont pris (je devais faire la mise à jour au moment ou vous écriviez votre message) 
Un autre choix ?
Désolé 

Merci beaucoup

----------


## Erik

no problème je prendrai le lot qui viens tous me fera plaisir, de toutes façons je suis tellement difficile que je préfère offrir et faire plaisirs,lol

Sinon pour les numéros restant, je laisse votre intuition féminine choisir.

Merci à vous

----------


## bouletosse

> no problème je prendrai le lot qui viens tous me fera plaisir, de toutes façons* je suis tellement difficile* que je préfère offrir et faire plaisirs,lol
> 
> Sinon pour les numéros restant, je laisse votre intuition féminine choisir.
> 
> Merci à vous


*en plus* !!!!(je plaisante )

voici vos N°30.60.107.180.120.170.200.122.123 

J'espère avoir une bonne intuition 

Merci

----------


## bouletosse

Bonsoir
je vous présente la Belle Bibiche   Minette recueillit par l'association Au NOM de TOUS les CHATS, après le décès de ses maître

----------


## bouletosse

NUMÉROS 199 réservé 
Petite MAJ faite sur la grille des numéros. 

2 le Numéros --- de jolis lots 

On se laisse tenter et on en parle autour de soi  
Famille 
Amie 
Coiffeur 
Boulangerie 
Collègues de travail 
....etc...

----------


## bouletosse

*MAJ
**
31.32.34.35.36.41.42.43.44.46.48.50.51.52.53.54.55

58.59.61.62.63.66.67.70.71.73.74.75.76.77.78.79.80

81.82.84.85.86.87.88.90.91.92.93.95.96.97.99.100.1  01.102.103.104.105

108.109.110.111.112.113.114.115.116.117.118.109.11  0.111.112.113.114.115

116.117.118.121.125.126.127.128.129.130.132.133.13  4.135

136.138.139.140.141.142.143.145.146.148.150.151.15  2.153.154.155

156.157.158.159.160.161.162.163.164.165.167.168.16  9.171.174.175

177.178.179.181.182.183.184.185.186.188.189.190.19  1.192.193.194.195

196.197*

----------


## bouletosse



----------


## bouletosse

*MAJ**
31.32.34.35.41.42.43.44.46.48.50.51.52.53.54.55

58.59.61.63.66.67.70.71.73.74.75.76.77.78.79

82.84.85.86.87.88.90.91.92.93.95.96.97.100.102.103  .104.105

108.109.110.111.112.113.114.115.116.117.118.109.11  0.111.112.113.114

116.117.118.121.125.126.127.128.129.130.132.133.13  4.135

136.138.139.140.141.142.143.145.146.150.151.152.15  3.154.155

156.157.158.159.160.161.162.163.164.167.168.169.17  1.174.175

177.178.179.181.182.183.184.185.186.188.190.191.19  2.193.194.195

196.197*

----------


## bouletosse

*.


*

----------


## bouletosse

*MAJ

31.32.34.41.42.43.44.46.48.50.51.52.53

58.59.61.63.66.67.70.71.73.74.75.76.77.78.79

82.84.85.86.87.90.91.92.93.95.96.97.100.102.103.10  5

108.109.110.111.113.114.117.118.121.125.126.127.12  9

130.132.133.135.136.138.139.140.141.142.143.145.15  0

151.152.153.154.155.156.157.158.160.161.162.163.16  4.167.169

177.178.179.181.182.183.184.185.186.188.190

192.194.195

*

----------


## bouletosse

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## bouletosse



----------


## bouletosse

Voici de nouveau Lots ( Merci Franscesca  )
16 : Station météo, réveil (9x9cm)
17 : Coffret bougies parfumées Durance (les bougies font 7cm de haut)
18 : Coffret pour fabriquer ses macarons
19 : Ensemble de 3 petits chats en matière émaillée (7cm, 5cm et 3 cm)

----------


## bouletosse

*MAJ

31.32.34.41.42.43.44.46.48.50.51.52.53

58.59.61.63.66.67.70.71.73.74.75.76.77.78.79

82.84.85.86.87.90.91.92.93.95.96.97.100.102.103.10 5

108.109.110.111.113.114.117.118.121.125.126.127.12 9

130.132.133.135.136.138.139.140.141.142.143.145.15 0

151.152.153.154.155.156.157.158.160.161.162.163.16 4.167.169

177.178.179.181.182.183.184.185.186.188.190

192.194.195*

----------


## pluche75

Coucou Bouletosse,

Alors je prends les n° 31.32.34.41.42.43.44.46.48.50

----------


## bouletosse

*Whaou Merci Pluche , (colis envoyé ce matin,  juste avant la fermeture  )

MAJ

51.52.53

58.59.61.63.66.67.70.71.73.74.75.76.77.78.79

82.84.85.86.87.90.91.92.93.95.96.97.100.102.103.10 5

108.109.110.111.113.114.117.118.121.125.126.127.12 9

130.132.133.135.136.138.139.140.141.142.143.145.15 0

151.152.153.154.155.156.157.158.160.161.162.163.16 4.167.169

177.178.179.181.182.183.184.185.186.188.190

192.194.195*

----------


## bouletosse

Encore pas mal de numéros disponibles..... 
2€ le Numéros,  pour aider l'association Au NOM de Tous Les Chats

----------


## bouletosse



----------


## bouletosse

Personne pour aider les minous ?

----------


## bouletosse

Les protégés de l'association Au NOM de TOUS les CHATS comptent sur vous  ::

----------


## bouletosse

*
MAJ

51.52.53

58.61.63.66.67.70.71.74.75.76.77.78.79

84.85.86.87.90.92.93.95.96.97.102.10 5

108.109.110.113.114.117.118.121.125.127.12 9

130.132.133.135.136.138.139.140.141.142.143.145.15 0

151.152.153.154.156.157.158.161.162.163.16 4.167.169

177.179.181.182.183.185.186.190

192.194.*

----------


## bouletosse

Voici les beau Caramel de l'association Au NOM de TOUS les CHATS

----------


## bouletosse



----------


## bouletosse

Les protégés de l'association Au NOM de TOUS les CHATS comptent sur vous

----------


## pluche75

Coucou, tu as reçu mon courrier ?

----------


## bouletosse

Coucou 

Je demande à la presisente Elisabeth 

Merci

----------


## bouletosse

*MAJ

51.52.53

58.61.63.66.67.70.71.74.75.76.77.78.79

84.85.86.87.90.92.93.95.96.97.102.10 5

108.109.110.113.114.117.118.121.125.127.12 9

130.132.133.135.136.138.139.140.141.142.143.145.15 0

151.152.153.154.156.157.158


(**Pluche j'attends la réponse d'Elisabeth)*

----------


## bouletosse

*MAJ

51.52.53

58.61.63.66.67.74.75.76.77.78.79

84.85.86.87.90.92.93.95.96.97.102.10 5

108.109.110.114.118.121.125.12 9

138.139.140.141.142.143.145.15 0

151.152.153.154.156.157.158


Tiens, on va se faire un ptit bêtisier de fin d'année avec JUMPY !
Le mode « avant » : je suis trop mignon !
Le mode « après » : si on me surprend !!!!! je ne réponds plus de rien ! ...faut pas quon magace !
Ha ha ha ha ha
Impressionnant ! ...mais il nest jamais agressif cest pour le fun !






*​

----------


## bouletosse

Il ne reste plus que 15 jours avant le tirage au sort... et encore beaucoup de numéros disponibles 
Les petites boules de poils comptent sur nous 
Merci

----------


## Darlow

Je te reprends 5 numéros, n'importe lesquels.
Paypal fait à l'instant.
Bonne journée!  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

> Je te reprends 5 numéros, n'importe lesquels.
> Paypal fait à l'instant.
> Bonne journée!


Merci beaucoup 

voici tes numéros : 53.58.152.109 et 140

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*MAJ


61.63.66.67.74.75.76.77

85.87.92.93.95.97.102.10 5

108.114.118.121.125.12 9

138.141.142.143.145.15 0

151.154.156.157.158
*

----------


## bouletosse

Il reste 33 numéros !!!! on y crois... j'y crois !!!

----------


## bouletosse

Il reste 28 numéros

----------


## bouletosse

*MAJ

63.66.67.74.75.76.77

85.87.92.93.95.97.102.10 5

114.118.125.12 9

138.141.142.145.15 0

151.154.156.158


Il reste 28 numéros 

*

----------


## bouletosse

Toujours 28 numéros qui vous attendent 
Toujours 2€ le Numéros

----------


## bouletosse

67.77.87.97 et 114  réservés Cléo , merci beaucoup 
63 et 66 réservés Fred , merci

----------


## bouletosse

*MAJ


75.76.85.92.93.95.

102.104.105.118.125.129.

138.141.142.145.150.151.154.156.158.

Il reste 21 numéros 
*

----------


## bouletosse

Pour pouvoir faire le tirage au sort de la tombola,  il faut que tous les numéros soient vendus.... 

Il reste 21 numéros....  qui pour un petit numéro à 2 petits euros

----------


## Patricia45

Coucou Carolyne,
Je prends les n° 105 - 118 - 141 - 154 et 158 pour aider les minous comme indiqué en MP.
Merci

----------


## bouletosse

Oui  ::  j'ai modifié sur FB mais pas sur rescue  :: 


Et vous savez quoi !?!?!?!?

TOMBOLA TERMINÉE  :: 

Tirage au sort fin de semaine

----------


## bouletosse

*Tirage au sort !!!!!!!*


Lot 19: Pluche avec le numéro 46
Lot 18: Patricia 45 avec le 158
Lot 17: Darlow avec le numéro 140
Lot 16: Erik avec le numéro 120
Lot 15: Karine  avec le numéro 91
Lot 14: Champardenais avec le 83
Lot 13: Sandrine  avec le numéro 2
Lot 12: Aurore 27 avec le numéro 27
Lot 11: Cleo avec le numéro 97
Lot 10: Carolline avec le numéro 8
Lot 9: Michel avec le numéro 181 
Lot 8: Caro line  avec le numéro 199 
Lot 7: Vanessa Blaise avec le numéro 36
Lot 6: Annick (Elisabeth) 104
Lot 5: Olivia avec le numéro 71
Lot 4: Lo lola avec le numéro 108
Lot 3: Sophie avec le numéro 56
Lot 2: Nathalie avec le numéro 74
Lot 1: Mimi Cat avec le 193

J'attends vos adresses en MP pour l'envoi de vos lots 

*Les protégés de l'asso vous remercient infiniment pour votre participation*

----------


## Patricia45

Trop contente de voir que j'ai gagné un lot !!!!

----------


## Darlow

Moi aussi!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bouletosse

Il me manque des adresses

----------


## Mimi L

MERCI à tout le monde d'avoir participé....et toujours LE Garçon  :: 

*Un très grand  MERCI également à FRANCESCA.*
 Et un très très grand MERCI à BOULETOSSE qui a tout organisé et tout géré…tu as fait un travail remarquable.
 AU NOM de TOUS les CHATS  : MERCI  :: 
 BOULETOSSE, tu es un amour !

----------

